# Cracked Monster Shads



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

In the last 2 weeks I have had 2 Bagley Monster Shads crack right along the bottom in between the lip and the forward hook eye. These lures have not been heavily used, one is new this year, the other last year. Both cracked in deep water (not banging bottom) trolling at about 4mph.
Is anyone else having this problem? Or is this just a matter of "you get what you pay for", although these lures aren't exactly inexpensive, but they do cost less than most other muskie lures. Any ideas?
Brian
ps. Skunked at Westbranch 0630-1100


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Well, when my good friend Bill Stuart owned the company, the baits were made in Florida. People had the same complaint ten years ago. The baits were BETTER then, than now. Back then they were made for big southern bass, NOT Muskies. Today's baits are made in the Dominican Republic, I think, they are TOTAL junk. They donot run, and they fall apart. If you get one that runs, it will catch a Musky, but it will fall apart. I ONLY buy the old ones. You may want to send them back, see what happens.
John


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

I had one used once and the same thing happened the clear coat came off and the foil started to come off and it cracked. I didnt even troll a hour with it. I know a lot of people get luck with them but I would rather spend a little more for some thing thats going to last.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I have both the same problems, with the lure and got skunked @ WB Thursday.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Glad to hear it's not me doing something wrong. I'll go for quality now, rather than low price.
Brian


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

If your interested in repairing the lure you can do so for a couple of bucks. Read this thread it should give you the information you need. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63942

Just make sure you use the 2 ton epoxy and not the 5 minute.

Dallas


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

It's a shame this is happening ! These were great lures. The same thing happened about 30 years ago to Sonars. They were a great jigging lure then Heddon started making them out of a pot metal instead of brass and they would break or wouldn't jig right. I wrote to them about and they didn't respond so I quit buying them. I'll never buy another. I buy Vibees which vibrate better anyway. 
I don't know if Sonars are still made out of pot metal or if they went back to brass and I'm not buying any to find out !


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Most musky lures now a days suck. I love to use jackpots, bagleys, shad raps, and all sorts of other lures. Even after using lures the first time, clear coats come off, and lures just get chewed up. The best coating comes on Hughes River gliders, they're coated with epoxy. My buddy and I started to make musky lures, and we use epoxy too. If you take off slip rings and hooks, taping the eyes, use a paint brush and give some lures a painting of epoxy. They'll be hard and last a lot longer.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I gotta chime in.

Every foil covered monster shad I have is split down the middle. I will still buy Monster Shad (because the cheap things work so well) but only the painted ones. I've had the painted ones split on me, but not very often. I try and do a little preventative maintenance before they every hit the water by brushing clear epoxy around any possible areas where water can penetrate (lip cut, tail & belly hook). Another tip would be to inspect it before you buy it. You'd be suprised at how many of those things have crooked lips and are nearly untunable. Even if you can tune them, seems like you sacrafice some action and depth.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

I Bought 5 Of Them Last Fall At Gander, After Hearing How Well They Work In The Local Lakes, I Put Them In My Drop Box, Witch Stays In My Heated Garage. After The Muskie Expo In Feb. I Pulled My Box Out To Put In My New Lures I Bought There To Find All 5 Monster Shad's Cracked, They Have Never Even Saw The Water, I Sent Them Back To Bagleys, And They Sent Me Back 8 New Ones. It Took Me A Little While To Find The Address, I Will Look To See If I Still Have It, But I Know It Was Flordia.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

As stated above Monster Shads are junk. My uncle and I have had major issues with them. Here's a sad and pathetic scenario: you're trollin along on your favorite lake at about 3.0 mph(can't go too fast with them things) and a rod doubles, the reel's drag is singing and about the time you grab the rod...........nothing. You reel it in and all you have is the lip of the lure. Very not cool! 

My best advice is to not ever buy another one again. I have a couple alternatives that I will be looking into next spring(I gotta win my FFL first). 

CG


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.bagleybait.com/

I like the baits they work great at West Branch. But I always coat them with Envirotex before I use them. Once that is done they will never crack


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

What is Envirotex?


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Envirotex
Is a 2 part epoxy type product it comes in quart bottles it will never yellow like regular epoxy if you put 2 or 3 coats on a lure a day apart for each coat it is so hard a muskie can not bite threw it. You can get it at most craft stores. Follow the instructions and mix the heck out of it if you do not the stuff will stay sticky and turn white when it gets in the water but you can fix that by putting a good coat on the lure. It will also make a floating or suspending lure sink. Only mix up enough to do 3 to 5 lures at a time it starts to harden after about 5 minutes and make sure you remove all the hooks and split rings before you start.

When I find lures at flea markets or yard sales I use the stuff to repair the lures.

Good luck


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree that some of the Monster Shads were lacking in quality, especially the finish.

You might want to try a local bait that is almost exactly the shape of the Bagley Monster Shad. It is made by Hooker Tackle, a Westerville company. The lure is called the G & M Shad, and it is intended for muskie. Strong material, good hooks and a lot of fish caught on this lure.


----------

